# Virginia & North Carolina Coast Campgrounds



## michigandad (Mar 24, 2004)

HI,

Does anyone have any recommendations for campgrounds that would be @ or near the beach in Virginia or North Carolina?

Thanks
MichiganDad


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

sunny Hi MichiganDad,
There are a lot of really good campgrounds in this area. My favorite along the Virginia coast is Kiptopeke stae park on the Eastern Shore. It's about five miles north of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel. It's clean, nice size spaces, and easy walk to the beach. My favorites on the Outer Banks of North Carolina are the KOA at Avon, south of Nags Head; and Frisco Woods, near Hatteras. Both are on the beach. KOA is on the Atlantic side and Frisco Woods is on the Sound side, but in those areas the distance from the ocean to the sound is less than 300 yards.
There are many, many more good places around here. These are just my favorites. Let me know if you need for me to research any specific locations for you. I'll be glad to.









Gary


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

I'll 2nd the motion on kitopeke, we camp there at least twice a year, great beach and fishing, great for bike's. It's only a short drive to the hustle and bustle of virginia beach









Gary


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We just got back from the outer banks last week.

We stayed at Camp Hatteras which is in Waves. There is a KOA next door but I'm not sure if it is the one Gary's talking about, we were pretty far south of Nag's Head. We were one row back from the dunes and the beach beyond. We could hear the ocean but couldn't see it, the dunes are pretty high there. The campground also has sites on the sound side across the road. Very nice campground, would stay there again.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

Mike,

You're right, the KOA is in Waves instead of Avon. Once I get to the Outer Banks and get the watch off it's all one place to me. I don't even think they call it Avon any more, I think it's something like Kinkateet or something. I normally only stay up in that area when I've got some of the Grandkids with me, they like the pool and putt-putt and all of the other stuff around there. My favorite area is south of Buxto, with Frisco Woods as a home base. 
Did you get that Yukon onto the beach? Sorry the weather didn't cooperate for your trip, this time of year the wind can be a bit chilly coming off the water. Sounds like you had a good time even with the weather. Hope to see you down there on one of our trips. LOL

Gary


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Gary,

I know what you mean about not paying attention to how far. We got onto the islands, and said "great, we'll be there soon"







That's one long set of islands!!!

The weather wasn't too bad, rain monday and tuesday, then just really windy, windy like I left the dog's leash on the picnic table and it blew off windy. At least we could get out and see some sites. We went down to hatteras light house and it seems like it would be quieter down there. Roanoke island was fun.

We didn't go on the beach with the truck, It's my wife's and she said nothin doin









How often do you go down?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

Mike,

Know what you mean about the distances, that's why I take the watch off and just keep an I on the gas gauge. Can't blame you for not wanting to take the wife's vehicle onto the beach. Got stuck out there once with the tide coming in, talk about a "hurry up", that'll do it. Got it out OK though.

It's only about a two and a half hour drive from home to the bridge at Kitty Hawk. We try to get down there at least four or five times each summer, and make a couple of them camping trips. Probably should go more often, but with the mountain lakes and the bay and the rivers all so close by, it's just opportunity overload around here.
















Gary


----------

